# VW Tiguan Coolant Leak



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Can be inconvenient but sometimes leaks are easier to see if you crawl under when the engine is running.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

On the waterpump of 15,000 miles ago.

Was the replacement a NEW, or a " rebuilt", one. 

Some rebuilders only change the part that was faulty, and resell it as rebuilt.

So there is a chance that you buy something with worn parts inside, and they fail too soon. 

That rusty looking bolt in one picture, shows signs of constant moisture, look closer around the area, for bad hoses, gaskets, seals, and such. 


ED


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Can't quite make out the pics but looks like lower hose area. The good thing if it's coming from the water pump weep hole, is you should hopefully hear some grind/squeal from the failed bearing.

Other areas to check, not sure about VW specific but with some germans:
- crack in plastic overflow tank
- crack in plastic inlet/outlet on radiator when stuffed hose on
- crack in plastic valve covers, causing oil leak. The oil runoff can cause swelling in seals at the front or back of heads. 
- the water inlet pipe (thermostat housing gooseneck) was probably reused, the embedded seal could have been compromised
- coolant temp sensor or coolant level seal

Don't know how many miles, but if close to 150, its a good idea to replace the coolant hoses/sensors when you do the pump.


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

To the person who asked me if it was a rebuilt water pump no it was done at the dealer! The former owner sunk 1000s into this vehicle. It’s an 09 hence the rusty bolt. 

It’s just shocking the new pump is leaking. I have been under the car and it does not appear there are any obvious leaks. 

Which leads be to believe it is the water pump. Seems like it’s dripping down the engine block on top of the oil pan, then also onto the auxiliary pump. 

I guess that’s the issue. Unless anyone knows VWs and has another suggestion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Do you have a record of the dealer replacing the water pump ? If you do I would call the dealer and see what warranty they provide when THEY replace parts with factory parts ? Can't hurt to give them a call .


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I doubt there is any warrantee left.

VW used to have a 12 month/12,000 mile warrantee on replacement parts. 
On a newer vehicle with factory warranty remaining you would get the balance of the vehicle warrantee, or the 12/12, whichever was longer.

I haven’t heard anything changing that, but may have missed it.

A Quick call can verify whether that is still valid, or a difference between USA and Canada.


----------

